
Psyleron - Princeton Mind-Matter Interaction Research - idm
http://vimeo.com/4359545
======
idm
In short: can our minds influence physical systems?

description: "A very brief synopsis of the Princeton Engineering Anomalies
Research laboratory of Princeton University, whose research into mind-matter
interaction forms the foundation of Psyleron Technology.

Watch interviews with key PEAR lab staff, as they explain their experiments,
including random event generators, their findings, and finally some of their
implications.

This is footage edited from Aaron Michels' The PEAR Proposition - an 8-hour
DVD set detailing the PEAR laboratory and its discoveries. You can find it on
the Psyleron website."

